# What are the first things to do upon arrival in Hong Kong



## expatnoob (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

as I'm new to relocation, please forgive me if I ask stupid or silly questions

firstly is it possible to get a VISA before arriving in Hong Kong, understand that it might took up to 6 weeks.

What are the first things to do upon arrival in Hong Kong?

from 
expatarrival dot com/article/expat-check-list-tips-for-planning-your-relocation

I would say that first thing to do is to open a bank account at the airport (hongkongairport dot com/eng/passenger/arrival/t1/airport-services-facilities/money-exchange-bank.html). How should I open a bank account? I supposed I don't bring SGD 1000 with me right? What should be the minimum amount that I should start off with?

How about my credit cards as it is now charged in SGD. Also how about my existing insurance policies back in my current location, S'pore?

Should I settle my transportation issues next? Does buying a omega card more or less settle my transportation issues? What value of omega card should I purchase?

from en dot wikipedia dot org/wiki/Octopus_card#Payments


> from When riding the MTR system, the entry point of commuters is noted when a passenger enters, and the appropriate amount based on distance traveled will be deducted when the users show their card again at the exit point.


With that quote does it mean that I need not know the exact fees in advance when travelling on MTR? How about buses? I need to know the exact fees right? 

Can I purchase the pocket size bus guides from the 5 bus companies upon arrival at the airport?

Next

How about accommodation? Understand that I will have to stay in hotel for first few weeks, but how long should I reasonably wait for my accommodation?


Next thing to settle is purchasing a mobile plan right?

Did I missed out other essential things?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Usually the company who you are going to work for, will sort out your HK work visa, which has to be renewed every 2 years.
Companies will usually also help with advising where to live if you ask them, as you will know your budget, and they can usually advise on areas to live within easy commuting to work.If you have to live in a hotel for a short while it shouldn't take long to rent accommodation, many expats moving out of HK sell their little used furniture for very reasonable prices, adverts for that you can find on other asiaexpat forums. I can't advertise them on this forum. 
Your present credit card should work in most cash machines. If you want to open a HK bank account you just need to walk in any HK bank, with proof of where you are working-ie a copy of the work contract, your passport (they will make a copy), a HK home address, they'll tell you the amount you need to open an account, and help you with filling in the forms,then you will get a credit card either in the post, or have to collect it from the branch quite soon after applying for it. 
You can purchase an octapus card at HK central MTR- near worldwide plaza, when I last got one it was 100HKD, and then you top it up at many stores, and use it on most public transport, buses, ferries, MTR etc, but not in the taxi's.
Re your insurances, read the policy, and see whether they are covering HK as well, You may have health insurance covered by your company- again, check your contract.
Don't panic, Hk is a very nice organised place where you can find everything you need in time,most people speak English as well as local Mandarin and Cantonese. Find yourself a map to get around, and good luck.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There,

How is the IT job market in HK any one could help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this would be fine ? ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... please help

Thanks in advance.


----------

